# Mean goats



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Has anyone ever had a mean goat before? Gets along with no one and probably will beat the buck up? How did you deal with her?


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i bought a beautiful alpine cross doe once upon a time
she gave me 2 gals of milk a day
i paid $200 for her AND twin bucklings
i sold the bucklings for $50 each
so i got her for $100 but she was just a dream
then 
a friend gave me her buck
she only had him for a pet and he was getting randy and uncontrollable
i really didn't want him and told her so
she begged me to take him cuz she didn't have the heart to sell him for slaughter
so
this was wednesday
thursday is the big auction around here
so i decided what the hey
i'll keep him over night and take off in the morning
yea uh huh
i went out in the morning and he had literally stomped my alpine to death
he brought $60 at auction before they took their cut
if i wasnt so afraid of guns i would have shot him where he stood


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

geez, I just typed a good long response and my bottle fed kitten just jumped on the keyboard and the next thing I see is a blank screen. Kids.....
Anywho, the shorter version, that is awful! I would have felt the same way you did.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mean goats aren't worth it - if you can't control them or they are not able to be with other goats they have to leave. I was selling Misty last year for that reason, well pregnancy mellowed her out so she stayed but that isn't always the case with pregnancy I was just blessed - and she wasn't THAT bad but bad enough that i wasn't willing ot deal with it.


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats what I was afraid of to hear Stacey. I took Moo Moo out of her quarantine pen today for some greens. I hooked her to a dog run. She brutaly attacked my barn cats and head butted them until she got stopped by the cable. She was kinda near my one momma doe and went running like a bull to head butt her until she reached teh end of the cable. I found it funny why they would bring this goat back to auction and now I think I know why.... cause shes mean. I'm hoping in a month when i slowly stick her with the stock that my older doe will put her in her place. Maybe I shouldn't do one at a time, throw her in there with them all so she doesn't claim her territory right away before I add them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that might work. She probably is use having to fight for her food or something.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

And she may be scared and traumatized.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She very well could have been an abused pet, between someone being mean to her and having to go without food, she's scared and basically traumatized so she is going to be defensive to anything. It may take awhile for her to come around and having other goats "teach" her that she's not the boss may do the trick, but I'm guessing that she was abused.


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

good point


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I've never actually had a "mean" goat. I have had some with traits I don't like, for example nipping or biting other goats. But I do not keep mean goats. They won't change just cause you want them to so its not worth the effort to keep them.


----------

